
Ask HN: Open position for remote dev, but only if authorized to work in US, why? - aledalgrande
I am curious to know why employers wouldn&#x27;t hire in Canada&#x2F;Mexico or even UK if they allow for remote.
======
brianwawok
Canada I assume it is more work to get HR stuff set up. Different retirement
stuff. Different holiday stuff. Different taxes. Etc. Which legal agreements
are still valid across borders? Who is qualified to check those agreements?

UK is different time zones. Plus all the Canada issues.

Mexico has cons of Canada + language issues.

~~~
aledalgrande
In the case of an out of country employee, wouldn't you treat him/her as a
contractor? Even 37signals doesn't pay for a 401k equivalent outside of US.

~~~
brianwawok
Some do and some don't. If you treat employees as contractors you do risk
losing some talented people that have no wish to work as a contractor. I mean
the US is a pretty big country, how many possible candidates do you add by
adding in Canada and Mexico, and is it worth it? For smaller startups seems
iffy.

~~~
aledalgrande
I see, good point.

------
mc_hammer
taxes, paperwork, and lawyers and agreements

its like one extra set of forms at least if you have employees out of the
country

care to link the position? im looking for exactly that job :/

~~~
aledalgrande
Here it is: [https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/verticalmove-
inc-88c7a248/...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/verticalmove-
inc-88c7a248/senior-ruby-rails-application-engineer-open-to-telecommute-
remote-locations-full-stack-applica-b7a7999b?mid=5&source=email-candidate-job-
alert)

